# 2119D Questions



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

So I have a 2119D that I got when I was around 10 for Christmas and every year and bring her out to run around the tree just like the way I found her Christmas morning. Seems age is finally catching up and I've noticed a couple things, first shes squeaks like crazy, I'm assuming there are places that need to be oiled after all these years but I don't have the manual anymore. What areas should I oil and are safe to oil? Second is that it seems shes not smoking anymore, which im assuming means the smoker unit has gone bad...unless smoker oil goes bad. How difficult is it to find and replace one of these units? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Removing the old grease and replacing it with fresh is probably a good idea. You'll only have to remove the bottom cover for this. Then inspect all the bearing points for carpet fibres and hair, and oil them. 

Smoke units aren't hard to replace - if you chop the old wires and splice the new one on - then you just pull off the stack, cut the wires at a convenient length, push the old unit out, drop the new one in, solder the new leads to the old ones, tape them off, and stuff it back together... if you want to make a "factory" job of it, then you'll have to dismount the boiler from the chassis to get to the attachment points. Me, I'm lazy. Yours should be the 18v smoke unit, and they're available from lots of places, including fleabay. 

Here is the service manual for the 2019S - yours doesn't have the sound board, but mechanically they should be pretty much identical http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2019S-1.PDF 

or perhaps the 2018D might be closer to helpful? http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2018D-1.PDF


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I can guarantee you that no mogul from LGB ever used anything but the LGB 5 volt smoke unit (has black and white wires) and 5 volt lights. 

I just use pliers to pull the unit up from the stack and cut and splice new unit in and do not use tape!!!!! 

Smoke fluid will eat the glue and tape will be useless after a while, and wires could touch and cause real one time stinky smoke!!! 

Always use heat shrink for splicing, or terminal blocks 

And when removing the bottom plate, you must make sure the wheels are in quarter when reassembling or the idler gears will strip.


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, so I'm I understanding this right? I can pull the smoke unit out of the stack,Then just splice a new one in? Is removing the bottom plate for replacing the grease? What do you mean Wheels in quarter?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Quarter means that the drive rods are properly aligned. In real stream engines the wheels and driving rods were set so that there was not a dead spot. Where the pistons could not push or pull. Each side was set 90 degrees off the other. In your case where the power comes from an electric motor. It is important that your drive rods are straight across the wheel set. If they are not you will be replacing your idler gears. Chuck


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

Ahh ok its making sense now thanks for the clarification


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ever hear a clicking after working on your motor block, check your wheels. The main connecting rods must be parallel with the rails. Chuck


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

On a side note I was looking at a new mogul and they are listed with numbers 4-6-0 or 2-6-0 , I'm assuming by today's standards I've got a really old transformer / controller. Can I run any loco with my current setup or do I need to upgrade?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The numbers you are referring to are the wheel arrangements of steam locomotives. The mogul is a 2-6-0, a ten-wheeler is a 4-6-0, a mikado is 2-8-2, etc, etc, etc. There is a whole classification of steam engines based upon the wheel arrangements. 


What is your power supply, with out more information we can't tell you how suitable it might or might not be.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to the different boards inside all moguls, 18 volts would be a minimum, 24 volts the maximum. 
And at more than 18 volts, these engines would be running too fast, but 24 volts would be needed or other engines esp if you ever get some with decoders or high speed models like the Genesis or class 66. 

There are some locos that 12 volts is OK as they do not run fast such as a shay or climax. 

Some even have a 12 volt motor like the whimsical Disney engine.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

The squeaking may also be coming from the brushes rubbing the wheels that make contact on the back of the wheels. Put some LGB smoke fluid on a paper towel or something and wipe off the crud on the back of the wheel that the brushes make contact with. This is also a fix for the squeak on some LGB 2-4-0's.


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys I greased it up and have a replacement 5v smoke unit on the way!


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

Posted By chuck n on 07 Dec 2012 06:25 PM 



What is your power supply, with out more information we can't tell you how suitable it might or might not be.

Chuck

Well here are some pics of it so you tell me lol









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...AG0683.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...AG0690.jpg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

12va is the key factor here as at 22 volts the maximum current would be approx. 1/2 amp. Not enough for the LGB mogul with smoke and lights pulling cars. It will work, but be sluggish. As engines age, some motors tend to draw a little more current thus making the engine look bad when it really is an undersized power pack like yours. 

FYI... head light 53ma, smoke unit 100ma, so out of approx. 500ma, only 350ma is left for the motor from that power pack.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. That would work for N or HO, but "G" gauge engines require more power. I figure about an amp per motor. Some some engines take more some less. It also depends on the diameter of your curves and the steepness of your grades, if any. If you are only planning to run one motor engines a minimum output of 3 amps should be enough. Because we all, over time, expand out trains, I would recommend a minimum of 5 amps. If you have thoughts of double heading get a 10 amp or higher power supply. Bridgewerks and MRC make excellent units. What ever you do, get the largest you can afford. You don't want to be buying more in the future as your needs change.



Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just my thoughts....

I would definitely agree with Dan that the power supply (transformer) pictured does not have ample amperage to run the Mogul as it should run. 

And as Chuck posted, I would recommend a power supply (controller) with 3-5 amps. 

If you are going to run just the 2119D... The Bridgewerks 3 amp would work. Available at many of the Fine Dealers listed on MLS....


----------



## 4x4Tyrant (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet guys thanks for the responses, I'll defiantly will look to upgrading, I'm guessing that could be a reason the 2119D runs sluggish.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

While we're on the 2119d subject..... I just noticed the headlight is burned out. Does anyone know how to change it? 

Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact TRAIN-LI a sponsor here on MLS for replacement bulbs. Chuck


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Its best to start a new post but since this a quick, straight forward answer..... 

Take the screw out that goes through the head light assembly , down into the top of the smoke box. Gentle pull straight forward on the headlight,the brass railing will slide with it. You may have to wiggle a little to pull the railing through the cab and its mounts. The light socket will simply drop out the bottom of the headlight. Replace with a 5 volt light. Repeat the process in reverse. 
Pretty simple, give it a go. The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

NEVERMIND...... I found the screw. My next question is where do I get the bulb.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that I answered that a couple of posts earlier.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Now I see it.... THANKS!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB only used 5 volt bulbs in the moguls. 

LGB bulbs with flat tops are 5 volt, yellow bulbs that screw in are 18 volts.


----------

